# Reset maintenance light on '08 Altima?



## w_cohen (Sep 18, 2008)

As I do my own oil changes and tire rotations I need to know how to reset the maintenance light in my 2008 Altima. I do not have my owners manual with me (if it is buried in there somewhere).
Also, not sure what oil is called for so would it be better to use SAE 5W30 or 10W40?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Walter


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

There are 2 square buttons on the dash, to the left of the steering wheel. Push the left one to get to the maintenance screen and push the right one to change the "oil", "oil filter", or "tire" schedules. Don't worry about "other". 
To reset, highlight the number and just hit "back", to reset it automatically. It takes a while but you'll figure it out.

Btw, good ol' 5w-30 is recommended by Nissan...


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

By maintenance light the above post is guessing you're referring to the "need oil/tire maintenance" amber pop up on the computer.

If you have the check engine light then I'd suspect something else...you should be able to disconnect the hot plug on the battery to reset it (that's what I did with older cars) but I haven't touched anything new with computers in every part of the car.


----------

